# Cello & Treble Clef



## AGrimme

I played the cello for years when i was younger, but just recently took it up again. I never did learn how to read treble clef, and I understand that middle C is my high C etc... trying to wrap my brain around it. i think i did, but, i wanted to double check with someone... does this mean as i am playing/reading treble clef that what was my low C in bass clef is now my open A string in treble. does this makes sense? perhaps i am confusing myself.


----------



## Lunasong

I hope keeping a handy chart like this nearby will answer your questions. 
Spend a little time studying treble clef and then USE it, and you'll be on your way.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I've written a 'cello part in my composition "Wake" (see link in my signature) that goes up to that high e on the third ledger line. Is that too high?


----------



## Klavierspieler

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've written a 'cello part in my composition "Wake" (see link in my signature) that goes up to that high e on the third ledger line. Is that too high?


If you want to get it played, yes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> If you want to get it played, yes.


Damn you Klavierspieler.


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've written a 'cello part in my composition "Wake" (see link in my signature) that goes up to that high e on the third ledger line. Is that too high?


you're really not going to get any notes properly fingered beyond that B or C (second and third from the left), and it will be very unwieldy even for a professional. "practical" range is considered around the G above middle C, unless you're player(s) are _really_ special you're asking for trouble going higher.

You can reach the notes up there if you must using harmonics. A basic artificial harmonic can play any note two whole octaves higher than where the finger is. So in theory, your G all the way to the right is not completely impossible, but do not bet on it.


----------



## Klavierspieler

AmericanGesamtkunstwerk said:


> "practical" range is considered around the G above middle C, unless you're player(s) are _really_ special you're asking for trouble going higher.


 Don't you mean G5? I'm only a intermediate 'cellist and I can reach D5.


----------



## Philip

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=treble+clef


----------



## SuperTonic

In treble clef, the open A string would be on the second ledger line below the staff. The A that is on the second space of the staff would be an octave higher than your open A string.


----------



## SuperTonic

The upper range of the cello is dictated by the skill of the cellist and the quality of the instrument he/she plays. It is not at all unusual to see notes above the treble clef staff in the solo repertoire for the instrument. In an orchestral part you rarely see anything above around E5, although there are some exceptions (Barber's Adagio for Strings goes up to A-flat5 if I recall correctly).

If you want to see what the instrument is capable of, check out some of the Popper etudes from the High School of Cello Playing Op. 73 (the bane of every cello student's existence). 
http://petrucci.mus.auth.gr/imglnks/usimg/5/53/IMSLP59073-PMLP121199-Popper__David_-_High_School_of_Cello_Playing._40_Cello_Etudes_op._73.pdf
The most extreme example I can recall is an A-flat6 in the middle of the 12th Etude (the bottom page 24 of the pdf linked to above).


----------



## AGrimme

SuperTonic said:


> In treble clef, the open A string would be on the second ledger line below the staff. The A that is on the second space of the staff would be an octave higher than your open A string.


thank you.


----------



## AmateurComposer

A point worth noticing: the middle C under the bass clef is on the first ledger line above the staff. The middle C under the treble clef is on the first ledger line below the staff.

One point that bothers me regarding the treble clef for the violoncello is that in older scores such as Beethoven and Rossini the treble clef cello part notes are written one octave above the actual sound. Does anybody here know when did this practice stop? How can one tell whether to read a the cello part in a score at concert pitch or an octave below the written notes?


----------



## Enthalpy

???

On this picture
Cello_front_side.png
the ratio of the distances bridge-to-nut and bridge-to-fingerboard is 6.0, that is two octaves and a fifth, beginning with the open A.

So the E three ledgers above the treble clef staff is the last note on the fingerboard, perfectly playable even without harmonics. They cut precious trees just for that. Some orchestra parts for the violin want to play higher than the fingerboard.

Or did I miss something?


----------

